# Union Lava Works Conshohocken



## Potlidboy (Aug 14, 2012)

This beautiful cobalt graphite pontiled soda was found in Old Sacramento in the 1970's.........It is embossed on the front _Union Lava Works Conshohocken patent 1852_...The bottle is full of tiny seed bubbles....I've always liked this bottle,but know very little about it....Anyone out there with more information....it sure would be appreciated.

 One of these bottles was found in Auburn California in the 1980's as crews were doing street work....It too was a mass of tiny bubbles.

 Ok, I know it looks like I'm going to transition to "Tiny Bubbles" released in 1966 by Don Ho....you know tiny bubbles in my wine....make me happy...make me feel fine.....What a schmaltzy set of lyrics....I have more respect for you then that....still the bottle is a mass of tiny bubbles.[]

 Any information is welcome.


----------



## Huntindog (Aug 14, 2012)

mike, i didn't remember you having that one. I remember finding a piece of the base of one of those while digging in Auburn back in the70's and keeping it because it was such a great color and the only other one I had ever seen was in the color plates in "More Pop". I tossed that piece after I picked up that one dug by the construction crew putting in the sewer line in Auburn. I too will look forward to hearing some history of this pretty bottle.


----------



## Potlidboy (Aug 14, 2012)

Huntingdog.....Nice to see you here....! It won't be long and we can have a roll call of the 49er bottle club.


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 14, 2012)

present!  That is quite a bottle there Mike.  Where and or what is a Conshohocken?  Lava works, I love it


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 14, 2012)

I believe it is the name of a city in Pennsylvania.........The lava works part I dont know, still its a pretty cool  bottle......


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 14, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  andy volkerts
> 
> I believe it is the name of a city in Pennsylvania.........The lava works part I dont know, still its a pretty cool  bottle......





> Conshohocken


 
 I grew up in Montgomery county. 

 "Conshy"  is what we called it


 Conshohocken (Lenape: Kanshihakink  is a borough on the Schuylkill River in Montgomery County, Pennsylvania, in suburban Philadelphia. Historically a large mill town and industrial and manufacturing center, after the decline of industry in recent years Conshohocken has developed into a center of riverfront commercial and residential development It is commonly referred to by its colloquial nickname, Conshy. The name 'Conshohocken' comes from 'Gueno-sheiki-hacking', meaning 'Pleasant Valley' in the native language of the Lenape tribe of the area's native Americans who first occupied the land over 300 years ago.[c


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow, that is a beauty! So any idea how many intact examples are known? Whatever the case, they sure don't make 'em like they used to. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Potlidboy (Aug 14, 2012)

RICKJJ59W.......Thanks a bunch....Great information.....


----------



## Huntindog (Aug 14, 2012)

Good morning Potlidboy,
 If I did this right....??
 Here's a pic of the Auburn dug bottle.
 So I know there are at least three...
 Great bottle.. 
 Great color, pontil, crudity and a great name. 

 Previewed the post and the picture doesn't show.
 so if it didn't work I'll keep trying


----------



## Potlidboy (Aug 14, 2012)

Huntindog..........she's a beauty....again just full of bubbles....[]


----------



## bottlekid76 (Aug 14, 2012)

You guys are showin' some great stuff! Very nice []

 ~Tim


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow...


----------



## epackage (Aug 15, 2012)

The Bottle Den lists another without the 1852 patent date, but he has no pic...


----------



## Basil.W.Duke (Aug 15, 2012)

nice!


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Sep 2, 2012)

If you look under the manufactures page on my site there is information on the Union Lava Glass Works.

 There are five different bottles known to me.  They are made in either the soda or porter molds.

 The following link shows four on a virtual collectors shelf:

Union Lava Works Bottles


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 2, 2012)

*Well done, Tod!*





From.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 2, 2012)

> There are five different bottles known to me. They are made in either the soda or porter molds.
> 
> The following link shows four on a virtual collectors shelf


 
 Hey Tod,

 Is this Number Five?









 So, the 1852 Patent is on iron slag in the batch? 

"Re Issues on January, 1854.​ 
 1. For an Improvement in _Utilizing Slags of Furnaces_; William H. Smith, Philadelphia Pennsylvania patented December _7 1852 re issued January 3 1854 

 Claim.-- "What I claim is the process, substantially as described, of producing ware from the slag, or scoria ejected from smelting furnaces, for reducing iron, copper, zinc, and other metals, by separatin these from, and casting, moulding, blowing, or pressing the same in the heated state, as it comes from the smelting furnace, and then annealing, whether additional heat be applied. or not, substantially as and for the purpose specified. And I also claim the method of obtaining slag or scoria from smelting furnaces, in a vitrified state, fit for remelting, to be worked into ware, substantially as described, by casting it into thin sheets on to cold plates of metal or other good conducting substance as specified." From.

 I'm wondering if William H. Smith of Lavaland, may also be William H. Smith author of _The Drunkard, or The Fallen Saved,_ the temperance melodrama...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 2, 2012)

wow on the significant info Surf!!! pretty cool...


----------



## rockbot (Sep 2, 2012)

Good post, killer bottles and great commentary!


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes that is number 5.  I do not have a picture of it on my site, but it is listed.  There should be others!


----------



## sithfett (Sep 21, 2012)

Hey man.  I collect Conshohocken.  Any interest in selling the piece, since your'e not in the region?  Thanks in advance.


----------

